# Ergonomic instruments



## bghill

Hello all, new member and first post!  

I'd like to take that step beyond just listening to music and learn to play an instrument, with the goal of eventually joining a community orchestra. 

However, I have carpal tunnel syndrome, so I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what might be the most ergonomically friendly instruments? Violin, viola, and flute are off the list, for starters!

I know singing would make sense from an ergo standpoint, but I really find the idea of learning an instrument more compelling.

Thoughts?


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't think saxophones bend your wrists unnaturally.


----------



## TheBassoonist

Hi bghill, 

I do not have carpal tunnel syndrome myself, but I can offer some advice. From playing bassoon, both as a soloist and in an ensemble, I can tell you that any instrument can cause pain to the hands, mouth, etc. if overplayed or not played with correct technique. As your goal is to eventually play in a community orchestra, I would be sure that you have built up a strong endurance on what ever instrument you choose before joining. Long rehearsals can cause pain for anyone, regardless of whether they suffer from carpal tunnel or not.

Now, to choose an instrument, my advice would be to try to find an opportunity to try out some instruments that you are interested in. Maybe visit a local music store and hold each instrument with the proper position and see which feels most comfortable. I cannot recommend an exact instrument that would not cause pain to your wrists if played correctly, but my initial thoughts were perhaps trumpet, percussion instruments or saxophone (which is not commonly used in symphonies). 

I commend you for learning to play an instrument -- it is both a rewarding and enjoyable experience! I wish you luck and would love to hear the results of your decision 

Best regards,

TheBassoonist


----------



## bghill

Bassoonist, thank you for your thoughtful reply. The idea of trying instruments out at a local music store sounds like a great place to start! 

Right now I'm sort of thinking of percussion (I used to play drums many moons ago), cello, or clarinet, but I'll have to see how they feel. I hadn't thought of trumpet.


----------



## TheBassoonist

I'd think percussion would definitely be a good option and perhaps clarinet as well. I'm not sure about cello...the right wrist (on your bow arm) may experience some uncomfortable flexing and bending. I am no expert though, so I definitely encourage you to give it a try  I wish you luck, and hope to hear what you decide!


----------



## Head_case

Hey BG -

ever thought of learning the chromatic harmonica? 

It's a brilliant orchestral and folk/jazz/pop instrument for those with tendinitis or carpal tunnel syndrome. You can even get a neck brace to hold it to the mouth so that your hands can relax.

Here's Paganini's Witches' Dance on harmonica:


----------



## Head_case

Gregoire Maret's harmonica is made from wood by Suzuki - he plays with a deeper rich jazz tone:


----------



## bghill

Now that's interesting. I never knew there were orchestral harmonica players.


----------



## RonP

Welcome! What ever you do, avoid the double bass! I'm still in decent condition joint-wise and DB is a challenge for me physically. I love it, though and there always seems to be a shortage of bassists in community orchestras.


----------



## Head_case

bghill said:


> Now that's interesting. I never knew there were orchestral harmonica players.


 

Ever since Reisa Minama won the Asia Pacific Harmonica Open Festival, I've been entranced by the harmonica as an orchestral instrument.
She plays a classical wind instrument too btw.

Pedersen, Villas-Lobos, Arnold and countless other composers all wrote harmonica concertos. The chromatic harmonica is fully chromatic like
the piano, although there are more texture controls and bending capabilities with the harmonica. The blues harp in particular is easy to bend notes with. 
For those self-learners, new to classical music who wish to learn their own repertoire, the harmonica is fabulous - you can learn via clef music or tab notation. And again, the tongue is way more sensitive than fingers - it's easier to learn to control notes by tongue blocking to get a pure note.

Great instrument...just underrated somehow by its folk appeal. Not everyone wants to listen to cowboys out of tune with their diatonics


----------



## bghill

Well, I was able to arrange trial lessons for cello, clarinet/sax, and percussion; and I tried out piano as well, as it's the insturment that most interests me, although I was pretty sure it would be trouble for my wrists -- which it was.

I've concluded that percussion seems to be the best ergo choice for me -- and it allows me to build on my prior drumming experience. Also, like bassists and violists, I think there generally tends to be a shortage of percussionists, so that's another advantage it has. So I've got my first regular lessons scheduled for this Saturday -- I can't wait!

Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions and comments.


----------



## obwan

I can tell you that trombone might be an option for you as well. Its heavier than a trumpet, but it wrests nicely on your shoulder (dispersing the weight) and you don't even have any fingerings to worry about. not only do you have fingerings on trumpet I think you also have to find a right position to hold with your left hand. I remember my jr. high school band director yelling at the trumpet section for using a finger rest attached to the tuning slide.... (which is bad i guess because that can cause you to go out of tune... i think.) 

how bad is your carpal tunnel syndrome? does it only affect your wrists? How tall are you? how long is your arm? if you have long arms you should be able to reach all slide positions with little or no bending of your wrists (though if you have pain in arms or shoulders thats another thing to worry about). if you have short arms maybe you can try the alto trombone.


----------



## Jaws

I would like to suggest trombone as well. It is a great instrument to play you can do orchestra, wind band and jazz.


----------



## Ukko

When I read the thread title I immediately thought of the autoharp. It's application in classical music is not vast though.

[I can only plead Carter Family exposure as an excuse.]


----------



## moody

Head_case said:


> Ever since Reisa Minama won the Asia Pacific Harmonica Open Festival, I've been entranced by the harmonica as an orchestral instrument.
> She plays a classical wind instrument too btw.
> 
> Pedersen, Villas-Lobos, Arnold and countless other composers all wrote harmonica concertos. The chromatic harmonica is fully chromatic like
> the piano, although there are more texture controls and bending capabilities with the harmonica. The blues harp in particular is easy to bend notes with.
> For those self-learners, new to classical music who wish to learn their own repertoire, the harmonica is fabulous - you can learn via clef music or tab notation. And again, the tongue is way more sensitive than fingers - it's easier to learn to control notes by tongue blocking to get a pure note.
> 
> Great instrument...just underrated somehow by its folk appeal. Not everyone wants to listen to cowboys out of tune with their diatonics


A number of composers wrote harmonica works for the American virtuoso Larry Adler.


----------



## bghill

obwan said:


> I can tell you that trombone might be an option for you as well. Its heavier than a trumpet, but it wrests nicely on your shoulder (dispersing the weight) and you don't even have any fingerings to worry about. not only do you have fingerings on trumpet I think you also have to find a right position to hold with your left hand. I remember my jr. high school band director yelling at the trumpet section for using a finger rest attached to the tuning slide.... (which is bad i guess because that can cause you to go out of tune... i think.)
> 
> how bad is your carpal tunnel syndrome? does it only affect your wrists? How tall are you? how long is your arm? if you have long arms you should be able to reach all slide positions with little or no bending of your wrists (though if you have pain in arms or shoulders thats another thing to worry about). if you have short arms maybe you can try the alto trombone.


Obwan, do I sense a trombonist in our midst? 

My carpal tunnel is not too bad, I just have to be careful to make sure that it doesn't become worse. It affects my wrists and fingers, not arms or shoulders.

However, I wouldn't say I have long arms (I'm about 5'6"), so I think the furthest-out position on a slide trombone might be a stretch? Also, although a lot of the weight of the trombone rests on the shoulder, don't you use your non-slide hand to sort of keep the trombone in the correct orientation? That could be an issue.

Also, my brother played trombone, and I'm not sure I want to play anything _he_ played! 

For now, I'm going to go with percussion, but if that strengthens my wrists sufficiently (as I hope it might), I may revisit that decision in the future. If I do, I will keep the trombone in mind. Thanks for the suggestion to you and Jaws.

I think I'll pass on the authoharp, though -- at least until they start writing autoharp concertos.


----------

